# Julia Klöckner x11



## T15 (30 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## Q (30 Juni 2010)

Danke fürs Posten.


----------



## Punisher (1 Juli 2010)

Das wird wohl die nächste Verliererin im Kampf gegen Kurt Beck sein


----------



## bestefan (1 Juli 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Das wird wohl die nächste Verliererin im Kampf gegen Kurt Beck sein



Da bin ich mir noch nicht mal so sicher.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Apr. 2011)

Neben der designierten Schummel-Schönheit Koch-Mehrin, die attraktivste Politikerin für mich.

:thumbup:


----------



## fredclever (18 Apr. 2011)

Danke für die Schönheit-


----------



## jemiee (13 Apr. 2012)

sieht sehr geil aus , 

die darf nur nicht den Mund aufmachen


----------



## PeteConrad (26 März 2014)

Drall, nett, sieht sehr gut aus, egal welche Partei!


----------



## stummel (7 Feb. 2015)

Bitte mehr von ihr sie sieht so sympathisch aus!!!


----------



## willy wutz (5 Juni 2015)

jemiee schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil aus ,
> 
> die darf nur nicht den Mund aufmachen



Darf sie schon - ich hätte da was für sie... Leider gibt es so wenig Bilder von ihren geilen Schenkeln!


----------



## sananelan (8 Feb. 2020)

:thx::thx:


----------



## posemuckel (25 Apr. 2021)

Danke für Julia.


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Oh was für ein Traum.
Danke


----------



## Erlkönig (22 Juli 2022)

Schaut mittlerweile etwas zu " gesund " aus .


----------

